# Then and Now



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm just starting a thread where we can all post pictures of our goats when they were babies and now when they are older. It's interesting to see how big they get.

Here are my goats:
Baby Rosie:








Rosie now:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261 ... ts2607.jpg









Baby Splash:








2 months old:








now, almost a year old:









Baby Shadow:








2 months old:








Now, 8 months old:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Ronald as a baby 









Ronald Now:

















OHHH! I love him 

CJ


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Ronald is such a handsome buck!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww, that is a great idea!! That is so cool to look at your goaties then and now . I love watching them grow. I found a video of Pixie when I was looking through my stuff from when she was about 2 months old.. awwww she is sooo cute! LOL I couldn't believe how teeny she was!

So, here is Pixie at about 1 week old:










About 3 months (I think):










Now:










Isn't it amazing how they change?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

And I couldn't resist posting the video . She was such a teeny lil' thing!

http://s142.photobucket.com/albums/r86/ ... eMovie.flv


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you Hailee's Herd. He certainly is my pride and joy. Ronnie was the first kid born on our ranch so he is very sentimental to me. I love him to death and would just die if anything happened to him. Thankfully, he is out of our best mom who seems to kid out the most healthy and happy kids we have ever had. All of kids thrive and stay thriving.

Pixie is just adorable! She has the most endearing eyes. I love them!!! 

CJ


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

AAWWWW!!! CJ Ronald is sooo beautiful!! 

Thanks . She certainly melted my heart with those eyes! LOL :greengrin:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I was hoping you'd post the video!!! Dontcha just love how they do that hippity hoppity thing?! I love watching the kids do that. its hilariouse!!! I have to kids right now born Dec. 9th who do that and they litterally came out all boy. THe next day after they were born, they started whooping at eachother and even lifted there lip!!! I have a picture where they look like aliens from lifting there lip.

Wow I got off track.......is it midnight yet?!?!?! LOL!

CJ


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow! Pixie sure does look like her sire! 
Ronald was such a cute baby. One of those ones you just want tp pick up and ug all day long!
I can;t wait for babies!
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I know!! The hippity hoppity thing is the best . It is rare when she gets spunky and does that now..  silly teenager.

Think she does Beth? That is cool.

Yeah those little boys sure do start being bucky fast! LOL.

Yeah I know.. haha.. I am over tired. My posts are going to start getting funky. :ROFL:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I love that video of Pixie! Here are some videos of Splash and Rosie from awhile ago:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

What a fun thread! It's so neat seeing them grow up

Here's Pace










Three months



















1 year



















1 year 5 months (getting a beard)










Last week


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww those are adorable videos! Rosie certainly has the feisty pygmy attitude! LOL


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Shanti










Three months










Seven months










one year exactly










A year and a few months










Two months ago (a year and 5 months)


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

And last but not least- Melino

Two months





































4 months










6 months










7 months


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww! That is so great Emily! They are sooo handsome .
Melino is going to be one big boy. We have an Alpine wether, and he is quite a bit bigger than all of our standard size does.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

LiddleGoteGurl said:


> Awww those are adorable videos! Rosie certainly has the feisty pygmy attitude! LOL


Thanks. Rosie is the one who always starts the action. :lol:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

This is a great idea! Here is my buck Charlie (well he's not mine anymore because I sold him...):

4 months old:









8 months:









1 year









This summer (about 3 years old):

























He sure has changed a lot!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

OOPS! Sorry that first picture is SO big!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is My beautiful doe Echo Hill's Molly O'Malley:

3 weeks:

















3 months:









1 year:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

The bucks seem to change the most. Here is our buck Echo Hill's Shining Star:

3 weeks:









3 months:

























8 months:

















13 months:









This fall (1 1/2 years old)


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Then here is my sweet Nutmeg:

1 day old:

























2 months old:

























4 months old:

























6 months old:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Eliya those are wonderful!! Shining Star is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! That is an incredible buck you have in your hands there I think.
And it is sooo cool to see sweet Nutmeg changing .


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you! I am really happy with him. In fact all the Echo Hill's goats I have are wonderful! I am really looking forward to seeing his kids. This is the first year we will have Star kids born here. He has sired kids on another farm and they were lovely.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Eliya, I love your goats!!!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you! I love them too! I should see if I have any more pictures I could post.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is another one of my Echo Hill's bucks, Jasper. I have had quite a few kids from him and they have been BEAUTIFUL! Nutmeg is one of Jasper's daughters.

Jasper at 3 weeks old:

























Jasper at 3 months old:

















Jasper this summer - 2 years old:
































Yes, his leg is injured in these last pictures.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is another Jasper daughter, Green Gables EHJ Daisy:

3 weeks old:

























Dry Yearling:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is our other Echo Hill's buck, Grant. These pictures show what a difference clipping and setting up can make as well as age!

3 months old:

































1 year old:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, they are all gorgeous too!!! What happened to poor Jasper? That is so sad. I have a three-legged goat (her leg was attacked by a dog.. don't know if you saw my posts about that).
Yeah I know! A clip job and a proper set-up photo makes all the difference in the world .


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not actually sure what happened to his leg. He has had a tough life, poor guy. It all started with the fools at the airport... Sorry, but when you have $800 worth of goats being flown in it is pretty frustrating to have them 'lost' for several hours! LOOONG story so I won't post it in this thread. I think I may have posted it somewhere else, but can't remember if it was on here or Goatweb.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks again. 

I am not exactly sure what happened to his leg. He has had a rough life, poor guy. It all started with the fools at the airport... Sorry, but when you have $800 worth of goats that get 'lost'.... It is quite frustrating! LOOONG story... I think I posted it somewhere, but can't remember if it was here or on Goatweb.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmm... I am having trouble posting so let me try another time.

Thanks again. I am not exactly sure what happened to his leg. He has had a rough life, poor guy. It all started with the fools at the airport... Sorry, but when you have $800 worth of goats that get 'lost'.... It is quite frustrating! LOOONG story... I think I posted it somewhere, but can't remember if it was here or on Goatweb.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I know, goodness!! The forum "evil monster" keeps eating my posts .

If you find the thread let me know . I would like to read it!
Is his leg still like that? Can he still breed does?


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

His leg is still like that but he has no problem breeding does


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Well that is good that he can get them settled!


----------

